# Does anyone know where I can get supplies to make rhinestone car decals?



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Is there a wholesale supplier that will sell the necessary supplies to make rhinestone car decals? I am not intending to purchase the machine that makes them so, I just need to know what supplies are used so that I can make them by hand. 

I make rhinestone transfers for t-shirts but this looks like a totally different process. 

So, can anyone explain the process? What does the spray do? Is that the actual glue or is that an activator. Are hot fix stones used or just plain Korean flat back stones? Clueless!!

Thanks!


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quick Update! I just watched the video's by Decal World and they were awesome. 

So, now I guess I just need to know what type of vinyl is used and the best place to get the spray. 

I also saw a post on the small mister bottles but now I can't find it. The cheapest that I have found them for is .75 for the set. Anyone?

Getting closer to making my first rhinestone car decal! 

Thanks Bunches!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Terry,

The material that is used is exclusive to the DAS system. I don't think you can get it if you do not have the system. Before DAS came out with theirs I saw some out of China but I could not track down the actual material. I think some members were testing different materials for this process but I don't remember anyone posting back saying they found a good alternative.


----------



## pettease (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Katrina,
Were can I find this software?

Sara


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The alternative material is XPEL Value. You can get it here: XPEL Technologies Corp.: Paint & Headlamp Protection Material By The Foot or Matt at the DecalWorld has some also. You can get spray bottles here: 2 ml Spray Bottles (pkg. of 10). I think Matt would be the best person to talk to about the application fluid. I can't remember offhand what it is he uses. Right now, I have an ample supply of the application fluid from DAS, so I haven't bothered to get anything else.

Hope this helps


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, I spoke with a representative last month about it and he specially told me I couldn't order the material unless I had the system. Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Katrina and Slick! 

Thanks so much for the links to both products. Very helpful! Now, if Matt will chime in with the spray info, I'll be good to go!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

tla1217 said:


> Thanks Katrina and Slick!
> 
> Thanks so much for the links to both products. Very helpful! Now, if Matt will chime in with the spray info, I'll be good to go!


 I believe the "spray" could be replaced with "rapid tac" for a "generic" brand.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Terry, I'll test it and see if this will work. Appreciate it!


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

guys  focus we have the best source... the net ...


----------



## Volleyball09 (Jul 10, 2010)

Digitial Art Solutions!


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok Ernesto, What source would that be?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

mazinger said:


> guys  focus we have the best source... the net ...


This is what Ernesto was trying to say!!

Yes, Rapid Tac is what Matt is using for the application fluid. 

This is the best thread to check out for information on the Rhinestone decals and materials needed. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650.html

And yes, there are other options besides Digital Art Solutions (DAS) who does only sell to their customers with their rhinestone system.

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Marilyn! Now I've got it! Sometimes you just have to hit me over the head before I actually catch on, Ha! 

Soooo, Rapid Tac Original Or Rapid Tac II?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Either/or. I know I prefer RapidTac II when doing vinyl, but I have both. But I also have the DAS app fluid so for now I will likely be using it. It doesn't take much, just a couple of quick squirts.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks PJ, just want to be sure I use the right stuff!


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

thanks marilyn  you understand me


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You're welcome!! We are here to help each other out and to understand one another and to help others understand one another. I think this rhinestone decals will be a lot of fun for all of us. I actually saw my first one on someone's car yesterday. I was really excited but also disappointed because it was not one I had sold.


----------

